# Well, I did it!!!



## lancedAL (Oct 27, 2014)

Two Rhode Island Reds and one New Hampshire Red. Got the brooder built. Heat lamp on. And 1st successful introduction to the Lab.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The lab looks totally unimpressed.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## arcticolivia (Mar 14, 2015)

I agree with robin
Have fun with those cute chicks!


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Carefull! My lab thinks they are chew toys.


----------

